# How to transfer contacts from Motorola Phone Tools to Nokia PC Suite



## deepakchan (Sep 16, 2007)

I am trying to transfer contacts from my mom's L9 to a Nokia 6300.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 16, 2007)

sync moto with outlook first and then transfer to nokia with sync
guess this works


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 16, 2007)

copy the contacts from L9 phone memory to sim card & then insert that sim in 6300 & copy it to phone memory.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 16, 2007)

copy the contacts from L9 phone memory to sim card & then insert that sim in 6300 & copy it to phone memory.


----------

